
The Congressional Report on Equifax Hack - wglb
https://www.sans.org/security-awareness-training/blog/just-released-congressional-report-equifax-hack
======
myworkhandle
No entity like this should have this much data or power to control our life'.
The entire credit system is fubar. Equifax should not be allowed to continue
operating with this level of incompetence. So what will their punishment be?
Nothing? Continue operate as normal.. give people free ID theft protection? I
would not want anything from this company. Thoughts?

